# Rvc and rns315



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

so we have 2013 Beetle vert and it has an RNS315 radio/nav.

It does not have park assist..

I have installed an rgb backup camera which plugs directly into the back of the RNS315. 

I have coded the nav with VCDS and installed it under byte 6, bit 3 ( I think that's what it was) of the navigation module. 

Since there is no park assist module, no coding can be done to that module. 

I still get a blank screen when I shift into reverse. It has the caution wording on the bottom of the screen. 

My question is, do I need the park assist module and can I install it and get the camera going?

Thanks for your help. 

Mike


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Mike. A PDC module is not required to have the RVC function with your RNS315. As you described, it sounds as if your programming is correct as the RNS315 changes when you go into reverse and has the warning message. 

If you can confirm that you have ground, 12v and trigger voltage (depending on the camera you purchased) at the camera, you can assure the blue RgB connector is secure. That would be a start to rule out connections vs a camera issue. Keep us updated.





2002JettaMike said:


> so we have 2013 Beetle vert and it has an RNS315 radio/nav.
> 
> It does not have park assist..
> 
> ...


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

I have +12, +12 backup light voltage and ground tapped front and rear on the frame parts. 

I have ordered a different adapter and cheap camera to test the rns315 input. 

We'll see what this test setup tells us. 

Is it possible the current camera adapter will only work with the rns510?

Thanks, I'll keep everyone informed what I find out.


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, another camera and a cvbs to rgb adapter for the rn315 finally arrived. 
Changed the coding for the rvc, and did a test check for video. 
After several attempts, I saw the camera come up with a sync bar in the middle of the picture. 
I power cycled the camera and the sync bar showed but but slightly lower in the picture. 
Power cycled the adapted and back to no video. 

I couldn't get any video after this. Also tried a DVD player as a video source. 
No good. 

So in summary, I tried an rgb camera for the 510 and this setup and both failed. 
Because I did see the camera, the coding is correct. 

Any ideas what's wrong? 

Bad adapter, firmware? Bad radio?

Thanks.


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

Checked the camera and it's an NTSC output camera. 
Not sure where to go from here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

So, in doing the vcds coding, I see that my choice is to add a rvc "high". I believe this means an active or park assist camera with can connections. Also, in looking at the faults, the system says no video and word missing, function aborted or disabled. (Something like that). 
It doesn't look like a plain rgb camera is going to work for this model rns315. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

2002JettaMike said:


> So, in doing the vcds coding, I see that my choice is to add a rvc "high". I believe this means an active or park assist camera with can connections. Also, in looking at the faults, the system says no video and word missing, function aborted or disabled. (Something like that).
> It doesn't look like a plain rgb camera is going to work for this model rns315.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the long coding for the RNS 315 with fender audio, RVC (low line) and 9w7 phone module


The beetles do not use the high line camera, the RNS 315 will be able to be coded both ways


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

KCXTWO said:


> Here is the long coding for the RNS 315 with fender audio, RVC (low line) and 9w7 phone module
> 
> 
> The beetles do not use the high line camera, the RNS 315 will be able to be coded both ways


Thank you for the information. 

My current coding (no camera)is 040900010100000000041000

I change byte 3 to both 41 and 61 as shown in your code, with no change in picture. 
I get the warning and a black screen with both codes. 

I have power at the camera and in the backup light wire. 

I'm still at a loss as to the actual problem.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

You have placed so much time in troubleshooting. Your RNS315 coding points to ruling the head unit as the issue. If when your adapter is disconnected and you go into reverse and the screen is black with the warning message you can suspect the adapter output or output format. The RNS315 has a different resolution from the 510. When you describe the lines in the screen, that is reminiscent of a format issue.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

KCXTWO said:


> You have placed so much time in troubleshooting. Your RNS315 coding points to ruling the head unit as the issue. If when your adapter is disconnected and you go into reverse and the screen is black with the warning message you can suspect the adapter output or output format. The RNS315 has a different resolution from the 510. When you describe the lines in the screen, that is reminiscent of a format issue.


Ruling OUT the head unit.....


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

So the RNS315 is sensitive to camera resolution?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

2002JettaMike said:


> So the RNS315 is sensitive to camera resolution?


I apologize for the caps, I was correcting my own post and not happy that did not proof read a second time. The 510s and the 315 do have different resolutions, it is only a theory that format is the issue. As the 315 shows the lines only when you have the adapter in place, that is what leads to the adapter or format. With all the work you have invested, are you thinking about doing one of the OE options that have been done? There have been the bumper mounted versions and as of 15.5 there is a beetle specific rear badge unit out.


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually I was thinking of moving on to replace the manual dimming mirror with an auto dimming with rear view monitor. 

Might be cheaper and easier. 

But not as nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

2002JettaMike said:


> Actually I was thinking of moving on to replace the manual dimming mirror with an auto dimming with rear view monitor.
> 
> Might be cheaper and easier.
> 
> ...



Im with you. Im scouring eBay right now for the A4 Audi mirror with the built in wire cover and the correct VW/Audi mount. There are lots of them...but will have to burn a few calories to figure out the wiring. Should not be difficult. I can't warm up the the Xtra large Gentex mirror with the adaptor.

Let us know how you do.

.


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

Ended up using a generic self dimming mirror/monitor from a china supplier. About $110 shipped. 

Works well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Monitor??
You are sending the rear view camera there as well?


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah. It's a rearview mirror with a monitor built in. 
The backup lights turn the camera on and it appears in the rearview mirror. Shift and the monitor disappears. 

I guess it could be brighter but you can see if anything is behind you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Gent ex has those too. Considered that as an option. But pricey $$$!


----------

